# Incoming!



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Records state that Elgin manufactured these movements as early as 1952, before they had developed a reliable power cell for them. A tremendous leap of faith to say the least!

The watches themselves weren't released for sale to the public until ten years later in 1962. By that time most were powered by a 3rd party battery supplier (Mallory)

I purchased this one as a non-runner, but I'm hoping it will be a simple fix.

If not I'll use it as a source of spare parts for other Elgins I have that use the same movement.

sellers pics




























Here is a picture of the Elgin movement used. I seem to recall reading that this was the smallest electro-mechanical watch movement ever mass produced.










:rltb:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh bu**er...I was bidding against you. :taz:  :sadwalk:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well as BT said... 'Its good to talk...'


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Really unique, Larry. I had seen the listing, was intriqued, but did not know if it was complete. Hearing the history, and being a rare LORD Elgin, I would not use it for parts if it were me. As a collector I think I would keep itas a rather historic piece.

Enjoy it!


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh bu**er...I was bidding against you. :taz:  :sadwalk:


Do you have multiple eBay accounts Paul? :huh:

I looked to see if I knew anybody else that was bidding. :lookaround: If I had known that you were, I *might* have walked away. As it was I won it in the last few seconds. Was that you? :blink:



watchnutz said:


> Really unique, Larry. I had seen the listing, was intriqued, but did not know if it was complete. Hearing the history, and being a rare LORD Elgin, I would not use it for parts if it were me. As a collector I think I would keep it as a rather historic piece.
> 
> Enjoy it!


I will.....thanks Bill!

You have raised an interesting question. Do you have watches in your collection that aren't running but are kept for display only?

Part of the reason I purchased it as a non-runner is that I'm hoping that it might be a simple fix to get it running again. If not, it does provide a source of spares for the others if needed. They are rare and parts are nearly impossible to find.

Larry


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Larry, I have a couple of non runners kept separate with the intention of someday getting them running again. None are of any great signifigance but are nice enough I would sacrifice another watch to get them going again. Yours just seems to be such an early version and the dial and all is in good shape that I would rather sacrifice another watch rather than this one. Sort of like I would sacrifice some other Hamilton to get a Specta going.

Likewise I like to wear all my watches but I have a couple that have never been worn by anyone and are still in their box. I am really torn about wearing them or not.


----------

